# Revised Interstim codes 64561



## KCROSS (Jan 4, 2012)

In the past our doctors have billed 64561-LT and 64561-RT for the testing phase.  The revised wording for 2012, "electrode array" is causing some confusion.  We are using 2 leads but only one temporary generator (one setting for both leads).  As of Jan 1, 2012, should we only be billing one 64561?  I am thinking that now the 2 leads are considered an array since they are not individually controlled...?


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

KCROSS said:


> In the past our doctors have billed 64561-LT and 64561-RT for the testing phase.  The revised wording for 2012, "electrode array" is causing some confusion.  We are using 2 leads but only one temporary generator (one setting for both leads).  As of Jan 1, 2012, should we only be billing one 64561?  I am thinking that now the 2 leads are considered an array since they are not individually controlled...?



This is what is stated under Coding Tips for 64561 in Encoder Pro:

"These codes have been revised for 2012 in the official CPT description. These procedures report percutaneous placement of neurostimulator electrodes only. Incision and subcutaneous placement of a neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver is reported separately. For open placement of a cranial neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver, see 61885-61886. For open placement of a peripheral neurostimulator pulse generator, see 64590. For revision or removal of peripheral neurostimulator electrodes, see 64585. For incisional implantation of neurostimulator electrodes, see 64575-64580. For implantation of trial or permanent electrode arrays or pulse generators for peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation, see 0282T-0284T."


----------

